# Looking to install water/meth on .:R



## mk4r32 (Sep 13, 2008)

what would i need? what if any are the risks? and what are the benafits?


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

on a straight NA car the benefits are minor. you would definetly need to bump the compression to help get every bit out of the system. but in short the only benefits you'd get would be maybe a 10hp gain. and thats if u properly tuned the timing, ignittion etc... now if u had a turbo... thats a whole other story


----------



## PeteNc03Wolf (Feb 22, 2008)

so throw a turbo on that .:R and you're then ready to roll


----------



## mk4r32 (Sep 13, 2008)

thank you 
im actually debating on going with the VF supercharger or a bi-turbo setup.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (mk4r32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4r32* »_thank you 
im actually debating on going with the VF supercharger or a bi-turbo setup.

neither. Just get the kinetics kit. Save yourself the hassle of the VF, and the price of the bi-turbo.


----------

